# Delivery of couch a month late from Diamond Living so went to Furniture Connexions...



## ci1 (20 Nov 2007)

Just wondering what my next step should be.

I ordered a couch in early august that was to be delivered by the middle to end of October, I still don't have it.

I've been told by the shop for the past 3 weeks that "its coming in this weekend" and then when I call nearer the weekend they say they'll check with head office and call me back...I never get called back.

3 months lead time is a lot on a couch and its not just that I have beeen sitting on borrowed chairs for the past 2 months but its the lack of customer service on the shops part...they don't ring with updates, even just a courtesy call would be nice to see whats happening.

I don't want to cancel the couch at this stage because then theres the hassle of going looking for a new one, so what do I do...just wait & hope it comes in sometime soon??


----------



## susie1 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

sounds very like land of leather to me.  poor service in every way.
my advice would be to cancel the order and go elsewhere.  I got a lovely leather suite with next day delivery from the sofa warehouse or something like that on the longmile road - great service too.


----------



## ci1 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

Its actually Diamond Living, I got my bedroom furniture from them aswell, they forgot to deliver the runners for the drawers, they told me they would have no drivers out my way for 2 weeks to deliver them and they couldn't run a driver out specially with them because of the cost.

I had to collect them in citywest...I live in Meath!

so overall not to impressed with them, have heard bad reports about Land of Leather aswell.


----------



## susie1 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

its a joke really, they expect you to wait indefinetly cos they forget or can't be bothered getting your order out to you.
i live in meath too and as i said - next day delivery - i was in my element have a proper seat to sit on lol.

i would call them again and if they can't guarantee delivery by the weekend (or whatever suits you) tell them you want a refund as it was due to be delivered weeks ago - also tell them you want a partial refund due to this messing around.


----------



## ci1 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

it is a disgrace.  I had the same hassle with Harvey Normans a while back over a TV, the customer service (or lack thereof) seems to be just a more common problem that consumers have to put up with.

I actually have no money paid off this couch.
I ordered it with my bedroom furniture and left a deposit on everything.
when the bedroom stuff was ready for delivery I went and paid that off so the couch is still not paid for, just ordered.

I suppose I could play that card with them.


----------



## Guest127 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

don't know if there's one near you but we found Harveys excellent for service. usually take 10% up front and give you a delivery date. Ring up about a week before delivery to make sure you will be at home etc and delivery was nearly to the minute with our suite. they had a 4/6 wait after ordering as they explained the suites are actually made to order (in Italy), whether this is true or not cannot say but have found them really good to deal with ( Newry branch)


----------



## JP1234 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

We had a very similar thing happen to us just over a year ago. 6 weeks late on delivery, broken promises, ignored phone calls,  and even on the day they assured us it would arrive they rang in the morning to say it would be the next day instead.  At that point I told them if the suite was not delivered by 2pm that day as agreed I would be in the shop by 2.30pm loudly demanding a full cash refund and would make sure as many people as I could heard about how they do business.  I'd suggest ( assuming you have paid either all or part of the cost) doing something similar.

If you haven't paid anything simply walk away, I know it's a pain but do you really want to give these people money?


----------



## Gemstone (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

same thing happened to me several years ago ...ordered a blue suite from Diamond living ,longmile roadThe expected delivery date came and went , after several phone calls to some very rude and/or indifferent staff, I got a €100 discount.  However when the suite did arrive , it was the wrong colour ,(yellow)  DL where intent on delivering it anyway . I happened to ring just before they dispatched it and cancelled the order when I was told "by the way it wasnt the colour you ordered but we are going to deliver it anyway ". Got my deposit back fairly promptly. Bought one instead from Argos which arrived on time two weeks after placing the order. 
Thinking they might have got better , we ordered a piece from them  from their new sandyford shop in Aug and are still waiting, delivery date has come and gone...of course no courtesy of a call to explain so we will be cancelling again and this time lesson learnt ...will never buy anything off them again!


----------



## RainyDay (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

Is the delivery date noted as a condition of the order? What are their cancellation terms?


----------



## TreeTiger (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*



susie1 said:


> sounds very like land of leather to me.  poor service in every way.


Have to say I ordered a sofa from them earlier this year, it was described as "in stock" which the salesman said meant I would have it inside 2 weeks. Ordered it on a Thursday, got a phone call the next day, to say I would have it on the Monday, which I did (I was arranging collection).  I was very happy with them.


----------



## ci1 (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

I called their head office yesterday and explained that I was calling them because I can get no return calls from the store at Airside, the apologised and said someone would be in touch.

Less than 10 mins later the store manager in Airside called me and said that I should have been kept more updated, his staff only checked the computer and went on that info.
He called the supplier and there is a problem with shipping. I might have it before Xmas, but he doubts it.

He gave me the option to cancel it / stay with the order and he'll compensate me / or he can loan me a couch until my one gets in.

So at least I got a call back. I'm going couch hunting at the weekend and if I find one I like and can be delivered soon then I'll cancel them.


----------



## Lipstick69 (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

Count yourself lucky. My order of 4 March from Clerys was delivered in late OCtober. (6 weeks quoted)


----------



## square1 (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

I had the same issue with clerys - I had bought a set of bedroom furniture (which I said at the time if it was going to be more than 8 weeks I didn't want to wait for). I ordered it May 05 - took final delivery in April 06 - 11 months I waited in the end!! Wouldn't have waited but got caught in a bind, we'd just put down a deposit and they had delivered the mattress(paid for in full) but not the bed, lockers or chest of drawers. So after complaining (after the eight weeks) they lent me the shop floor model. In November I was promised it would be delivered by the end of the month, as my OH was putting it on his credit card he went in and paid for it as he was going to be in the US for the remainder of the year. However it was never delivered. In Jan we called back and explained that we wanted the amount refunded to our card as we we're paying interest on something which we hadn't even received. The manager refused as we had 'use' of the bed, funnily enough, we'd had 'use' of the bed for six months before we paid the balance also. To cut a long story short when it was delivered it was the wrong model - but this ended up being fine because it wouldn't have all fitted it they'd delivered what I'd ordered. Clery's did give us an awful lot of money off the furniture in the end but it didn't really make up of spending the first year in our new home with cardboard boxes for lockers!


----------



## ci1 (22 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of new couch over a month late*

...And here I am giving out about a month.

I think these kind of retailers are getting away with a lot, they obviously do not communicate well with their suppliers on orders, manufacture, and delivery...


----------



## ci1 (28 Nov 2007)

*New Couch, no delivery, can't get in touch with anyone*

Not sure if anyone was reading my post about my couch from Diamond Living not arriving.
They let me cancel the couch as they had no idea when I woudl receive delivery of it.

So I went to Furniture Connexions just off the M50 last Friday, seen the perfect couch and was told its in stock for delivery Tues/Wed this week.
Went down and paid in full on Monday, they gave me the number for the guy who delivers to call him to arrange time.

Have called him 6 times, left messages with his office, have called furniture connexions 3 times today, and twice yesterday. They cannot help me and they can not get in touch with him either.

What can I do? I basiclly have paid in full on a promise of delivery today or yesterday and now I don't know when and no one can tell me.
besides going down and wrecking the shop which is what I feel like doing what else can I do..?


----------



## ajapale (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: Delivery of couch a month late from Diamond Living so went to Furniture Connexion*

Threads merged and title reworked


----------



## RainyDay (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: New Couch, no delivery, can't get in touch with anyone*



ci1 said:


> Not sure if anyone was reading my post about my couch from Diamond Living not arriving.
> They let me cancel the couch as they had no idea when I woudl receive delivery of it.
> 
> So I went to Furniture Connexions just off the M50 last Friday, seen the perfect couch and was told its in stock for delivery Tues/Wed this week.
> ...



How did you pay? Can you cancel the cheque? Or dispute the credit card transaction?


----------



## TreeTiger (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: New Couch, no delivery, can't get in touch with anyone*



ci1 said:


> ... have called furniture connexions 3 times today, and twice yesterday. They cannot help me ...


I don't get this.  Are they saying it's out of their hands or what?  If you have paid for goods in this place then you have a contract with them and they cannot wash their hands of you.  

The Consumers' Association of Ireland have a page regarding delivery problems: [broken link removed] - it's worth having a browse around that site anyhow, it contains some common sense advice.


----------



## ci1 (29 Nov 2007)

They are basiclly saying that they have a transport company who looks after their deliveries but they give customers the drivers number to arrange times/dates etc.

The guy in the shop said to me yesterday evening that the delivery guy is not returning his calls and so he basiclly can't help me if he can't find out himself.

When he checked his system there is not even a delivery date scheduled for me.

I paid €1350 in cash plus €70 delivery charge, I'm demanding a refund on the delivery charge.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: New Couch, no delivery, can't get in touch with anyone*



TreeTiger said:


> I don't get this.  Are they saying it's out of their hands or what?  If you have paid for goods in this place then you have a contract with them and they cannot wash their hands of you.
> 
> The Consumers' Association of Ireland have a page regarding delivery problems: [broken link removed] - it's worth having a browse around that site anyhow, it contains some common sense advice.



All it really says is to agree a specific a date, put it on the order and after having done this then cancel the order is the dates not met.


----------



## TreeTiger (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: New Couch, no delivery, can't get in touch with anyone*



aircobra19 said:


> All it really says is to agree a specific a date, put it on the order and after having done this then cancel the order is the dates not met.


The paragraph after the one which advises giving a specific date by which goods must be delivered says "[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Even if you have not done this, you are not expected to  wait forever for delivery. If your goods do not arrive on  the specified day, write to the shop immediately to inform  the manager that unless he arranges delivery within a  specified period of time, you will cancel the contract."

As for the guy in the shop who says he can't help because he can't contact the delivery guy, personally I wouldn't accept an excuse like this.  If his system doesn't have a delivery date, I would tell him to arrange a new one pronto (assuming the couch is really worth waiting for).  Actually, at this stage I would be dealing with the manager.
[/FONT]


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Nov 2007)

I paraphrased. 

How long is too long?


----------



## ci1 (30 Nov 2007)

I got onto the manager yesterday who basiclly told me that the driver let them down this week with a lot of deliveries and I am now scheduled next wednesday and thats the best she can do.  So I just said that her staff should not make promises that they cannot keep, and should look into things first before giving out dates.

I have a friends husbund collecting it tomorrow in his van and I'll give him the €70 delivery charge.  I'd rather he have it than them.

since I moved into my apartment in Septmeber I have had these kind of issues with Harvey Norman / Baize House / Diamond Living / Furniture Connexions.

And anytime I tell anyone about them they always have a similar story to tell.
as consumers are we letting them away with too much?  Its seems they just say one thing and do another and let people down all the time.  And we have to just put up with it.


----------

